# Hampton Roads Bridge-Tunnel



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anyone know of a head boat that goes from around this general area? How about shore fishing?

The flow of the water looked fantastic for fishing. Any reports would be appreciated.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There was one boat that I think was called the SallyT or something like that, but I haven't seen it out there lately. It's best to go on a private boat out there IMHO. Working the lightline and piling with light tackle is a blast out there.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

*HRBT Beach area access*

it's great fishing, just about everything can be caught there, it goes from 0-60 feet in no time, there are holes out there around the tunnel of 80-100 feet in depth, if not more...

the only place along the shore that I know of is on the Norfolk side, at the end of Willoughby, i'll make a satellite picture to help you..sec =]

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?f35bc59e45.jpg

Don't laugh at my paint skills!!

The red squares are beach I wouldn't advise fishing on because it's private property I believe!

The yellow box is where I like to fish off the beach near the HRBT

The green is where you should park, look at the signs carefully =] 

The blue is the walking path, if you take 15th view to the end, there is a wooden public beach access, but it's a hell of a walk through the sand, so take a left on "Lea View" and at the end, you will see a condo/apartment facing you, and then one on your right, right there at the corner there is a narrow path to the beach... everyone takes it and it's not marked private...

Enjoy!! =]


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

btw, I got a few reports from this area here and there, but from that area in yellow, you can catch flounder, croaker, spot, roundhead, skate, alot of other species come through..

If you're on a boat, i'd advise fishing all around the tunnel, bridge, and the bridge islands =]

enjoy


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Heh, if you look in the lower left hand corner of the pic, you can see that sunken ship I was talking about in another post.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

That's not a sunken ship, that's the world's largest Cobia!!!!!! lol... I see it. That's pretty neat.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

incucrash said:


> btw, I got a few reports from this area here and there, but from that area in yellow, you can catch flounder, croaker, spot, roundhead, skate, alot of other species come through..
> 
> If you're on a boat, i'd advise fishing all around the tunnel, bridge, and the bridge islands =]
> 
> enjoy


That yellow area is the spot i like to fish. I usually cast straight out parralel to the bridge not at it. I have caught all the fish above over there including a couple 25-30 inch rock ,trout and red drum. Later in the season there will be sheepheads out there. However i was out there last night from about 10pm-2am and couldnt keep bait on my line AT ALL! I mean i was trowing whole bunker heads and they would disappear. I dont know if it was crabs but there was something out there.

The ov pier is having a flounder bite right now. Just fished out there tonight and landed a fat one at 17'', back he went.

ps: the red is private prop. I had cut through one night and was walking that way to get to the beach spot and the owner with that boat dock came out just screaming at me like i was some kind of terrorist or something..


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> That yellow area is the spot i like to fish. I usually cast straight out parralel to the bridge not at it. I have caught all the fish above over there including a couple 25-30 inch rock ,trout and red drum. Later in the season there will be sheepheads out there. However i was out there last night from about 10pm-2am and couldnt keep bait on my line AT ALL! I mean i was trowing whole bunker heads and they would disappear. I dont know if it was crabs but there was something out there.
> 
> The ov pier is having a flounder bite right now. Just fished out there tonight and landed a fat one at 17'', back he went.
> 
> ps: the red is private prop. I had cut through one night and was walking that way to get to the beach spot and the owner with that boat dock came out just screaming at me like i was some kind of terrorist or something..


Yeah, there are lots of fish there =] I cut through that street to the docks as well, it's pretty convenient but, i don't know how much of the beach they can own, not much of it, the bridge is public property, and i believe the water is where they stop having any property rights... but the owners of the property were eyeballing me as well.... some dog came running out and the people were probably hoping i'd get bit but i puppy talked him on his back and he was wagging his tail following me everywhere... so much for the guard dog! 

but usually I just take 15th to Lea and at the end there is a path way! 





drawinout said:


> That's not a sunken ship, that's the world's largest Cobia!!!!!! lol... I see it. That's pretty neat.





wolfva said:


> Heh, if you look in the lower left hand corner of the pic, you can see that sunken ship I was talking about in another post.


haha, there have been some big fish thru there, right around there, a 12 foot shark was spotted, crazy eh? yep, that's the ship and concrete debris, careful wading there, i believe there is a drop off, and it's very nasty (sharp rocks, objects), i would not advise it at all lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

incucrash said:


> it goes from 0-60 feet in no time, there are holes out there around the tunnel of 80-100 feet in depth, if not more...


Those number are actually a tick off. The 60 feet number is about right. It averages about 50-60 feet deep in the channel between the islands, but for the most part, it's fairly shallow around the bridges and everywhere else. ON the inside of the bridge it's about 5-10 feet deep, and on the bay side of the bridge it gets a bit deeper in the teens. I've fished the bay side of the south bridge halfway to the tube during low tide, and you could see the bottom in about 4 feet of water. The bay side of the channel is about 60-75 feet deep max. Lots of drops, ledges, depressions, and other interesting stuff to fish though if you have a boat. The Hampton Bar is on the north river side. Good flounder fishing there at times. Here's the chart if you're interested.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12245.shtml


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm mulling over an idea, wonder what you guys think. Would a 3 or 4 day trip be possible for something like this: 

Day 1/2: Travel from Central Maryland
Day 1: Fish Lower eastern shore/Tangiers
Day 2: CBBT
Day 3: HRBT
Day 4: Travel home 

If doable, what time of year would you suggest to get the best of each of the locations?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Spring or fall, although the fishing's perty good right now


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

What's catching now? Flounder, croaker and the usual fare?


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

*Hampton Headboat*

I went out last year on a boat out of Hampton near Hampton University. I believe the name was the Ocean Eagle. Nice group of mates and a clean boat when I went.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I fish there daily from my boat and get croaker, blues, flounder, spot, blow fish and even a small trout. Lots of bait fish running thru there now so take your cast net. Very fun and Terry hit the nail on the head with the depth. Low tide can even get down to a foot deep depending on the moon time. Good luck and I might see ya out there!!


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Those number are actually a tick off. The 60 feet number is about right. It averages about 50-60 feet deep in the channel between the islands, but for the most part, it's fairly shallow around the bridges and everywhere else. ON the inside of the bridge it's about 5-10 feet deep, and on the bay side of the bridge it gets a bit deeper in the teens. I've fished the bay side of the south bridge halfway to the tube during low tide, and you could see the bottom in about 4 feet of water. The bay side of the channel is about 60-75 feet deep max. Lots of drops, ledges, depressions, and other interesting stuff to fish though if you have a boat. The Hampton Bar is on the north river side. Good flounder fishing there at times. Here's the chart if you're interested.
> 
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12245.shtml


Thanks for the chart! bookmarked, was looking for this, was all over NOAA website but stumbled across the wreck survey pdf file and got tangled up in it =]

When i was a kid we saw a lot of holes reaching 80-112 feet, but who knows if they still exist, and we had a depth finder when it first came out, LOL!! but yes, if you are fishing the bridge, it's anywhere from 4-20 feet, mostly 10-15 feet, lots of sand bars out around the beach, with the right low tide, you can walk a good 100 yards out =] 



basstardo said:


> Spring or fall, although the fishing's perty good right now


NOW!! =]


----------

